# Dimensions crucial for telescoping cover?



## kapkarl (Oct 10, 2015)

I'm building wooden ware in preparation for our first colonies this spring. 

I have some scrap lumber that might be ready to use as is for telescoping covers, but is an inch or two wider than the dimensions called for on my plans. Is it crucial to trim this down? Can the sides of the telescoping cover hang down too far? Can it be too wide? 

Thanks


----------



## ToeOfDog (Sep 25, 2013)

Just SWAGging this it would seem the more flush the cover fits to the hive body or super it sits on the more resistant to wind it is


----------



## AR Beekeeper (Sep 25, 2008)

The frame of the TC can't be too deep, the further down it extends the more wind resistant it is, just as ToeOfDog says. I have found 3 and a half to 4 inches will prevent the cover from blowing off. The cover can be too tight side to side or front to rear, if the frame of the TC warps just a little the cover won't go on the colony. If you give 1/4 inch clearance on each side the cover will go on even with some warping in the frame.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I agree and they can be a bit larger if you like. I make mine a 1/2 inch longer than most. then I put a top entrance in the inner cover. if I want it open I slide the TC forward. If I want to close it I slide it TC backward. and long at the boxes and frames are standardized you can play with other component designs.


----------



## ccar2000 (Aug 9, 2009)

I run an upper entrance on my inner covers. I like that the telescoping outer covers to be long enough so they can be slid back or forward to open or close the entrance in case of robbing or whatever.


----------



## jfmcree (Mar 10, 2014)

I like mine a little longer than standard for vents and 1 inch wider than standard for a 10-frame hive so it can do double duty covering 2 5-frame side by side nucs.

Jim.


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

I don't think it matters too much. Enough to keep out wind and rain,and to allow for ventilation thru the top.


----------



## capitalbeesupply (Jul 28, 2013)

kapkarl said:


> I'm building wooden ware in preparation for our first colonies this spring.
> 
> I have some scrap lumber that might be ready to use as is for telescoping covers, but is an inch or two wider than the dimensions called for on my plans. Is it crucial to trim this down? Can the sides of the telescoping cover hang down too far? Can it be too wide?
> 
> Thanks


Generally you make the cover so that the inside dimensions are 3/8" wider than the outside dimensions of your hive bodies. For the depth, or height of the cover it doesn't matter too much. All the manufacturers, including us, have been making them shorter and shorter over the years. Make it so that the lower lip stays above your handholds, so you can still pickup the hive body without taking off the lid if necessary. Also consider your upper entrance, if you choose to create one for wintering. Make it so the bottom lip of the cover clears that too.

Rich
Capital Bee Supply


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

We make our roofs precisely the same width and length as Dadant, so that we can purchase the galvanized sheet to cover them. To the best of my knowledge, they have never changed those dimensions, because we are also reusing metal from the 1930's.

I would suggest buying feed pails. 2 and 4 gallon ones work. 

We only use solid bottom boards.

Crazy Roland


----------



## Snapset (May 2, 2015)

I like mine snug enough that the flange of the inner cover will still seat on the top of the hive bodies even if I jostle it when I put the telescoping cover on.
If the inner cover doesn't seat it's an unexpected entrance that has to be defended against robbers and yellowjackets.


----------



## windfall (Dec 8, 2010)

I agree with the extra length to open and close an upper entrance using from a nothched IC
It's nice to make them deep enough to still block wind for that upper entrance when you put 2" of foam on in winter
Likewise, it's nice to have enough extra room to easily slip over a tar paper wrap if you go that route.....I hate when I can't get the cover over the wrap


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

Before I started making 8 frame hives I visited a commercial near me and measured the width of a bunch of his 8 frame hives from different distributors and they ranged from 13 5/8 to 13 7/8. Good thing about telescoping covers is even if theyre bigger than you need when it rains or snows, the water can't get in, the drip rails are "built in". Saying that, a bit of leeway in your lids can't hurt. It's one of those cases where a bit bigger is more than likely better.


----------



## rookie2531 (Jul 28, 2014)

I make mine bigger in all aspects. Deeper for foam i sulation. Wider, so it will also cover 2 d. Coates nucs(side by side) and length, for upper inner cover entrance


----------

